# Weeping Willow



## trc65 (Apr 19, 2021)

Anybody ever turn any? 

We've got a very large WW that just won't die. It dropped a 18" diameter branch last fall, and while cutting it up today to drag to burn pile, cut a crotch section and decided to rough a bowl out of it. Cut fairly clean, and decent looking grain, but not sure there will be anything left of the sapwood if/when it dries. Not spongy, it cut ok, but very little weight/density. 

May cut a few more blanks of heartwood only just to see how it dries and what it looks like, but don't think I'll be cutting a bunch of this to turn.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Apr 19, 2021)

It looks purty though.

Alan

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Apr 19, 2021)

It spalts beautifully! Has to be stabilized sometimes. Makes beautiful furniture as well. I have a semi floating microwave shelf made of willow in my house. This bench is willow. Freaks people out when you walk off with it

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Apr 19, 2021)

Curl seems to occur with fair frequency based on the single tree that I have processed. Had 8 slabs 2.5 inches thick 10 foot long and between 25 and 36 inch width. And many smaller slabs. Still have several 24 inch trunk cuts laying in the yard. "Spalting"... or so I tell her when she asks about clearing the yard**

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner (Apr 19, 2021)

I’ve never run across WW that had any character in these parts. Looks like you have some good stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 19, 2021)

Had an old timer tell me it was in his top 3 domestic woods to turn. I‘ve not turned any personally. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Apr 20, 2021)

Spalt it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## trc65 (Apr 20, 2021)

Had an hour this afternoon and grabbed this branch section and threw it on the lathe just to see what it looked like. Around 16" long and 5+" diameter, going to be interesting from this point on. Not sure how I'm going to hollow this past about 6 inches (other than drilling), may be time to pull out the welder an see what I can make. 

Figured nothing ventured...... It was only going onto burnpile anyway.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 20, 2021)

Cool stuff, I've been turning a lot of cottonwood lately, which I understand is similar, nice to turn, except it stinks when wet...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 20, 2021)

It often moves a lot during the drying process. If you have any vast differences in growth ring size, they might honey-comb or ring separate. But if the growth rings are balanced and consistent in size, will dry ok. 

And Yes, is very similar wood working to many of the cottonwood species.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Apr 20, 2021)

Much better smelling than the cottonwood I've turned. Nice spicy smell when turning through the bark.

Thanks for the info on drying. We'll see how this turns out. Not going to cut/turn a lot of it, but have a bit of down time while winter is giving us a last blast for the next few days.


----------



## Mike Hill (Apr 20, 2021)

Just before seeing this i was on Craigslist and someone was giving away a bunch of big willow. Was already cut into short sections. Was tempted.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Apr 21, 2021)

Turns nicely with SHARP tools. Slight dulling will result in tear out usually. Extra light weight makes it easier to handle large pieces for you and your lathe.


----------



## trc65 (Apr 26, 2021)

Started hollowing the willow. Drilled from both ends, then started in on it. Got 9" deep with my 1/2" Jordan tool which is really pushing it! First time ever trying anything this deep, and only went that far as the willow is really soft. Thinking I may order the 3/4" hollowing tool so I can finish it. It will be about 14" tall when bottom is finished and tenon removed.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Apr 30, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner (Apr 30, 2021)

Your vase is one of those projects that I just want to pick up and handle. Drilling from both ends is a good option. I'm all done but the painting with a similar vase and mine is eleven inches. I had maxed out my hollowing tool but I had the option of going to a friend's house and used his larger captured system to get that last inch or so. I'm working on another project that required me to drill over 14 inches. I turned the outside to get close to the shape I was after and then cut the piece in two, driller and glued it together again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Apr 30, 2021)

My 3/4" hollowing tool will be here on Monday. 

I'm enjoying this project as it's forcing me to think outside the box. My lathe and tools aren't really large enough for this, but there's more than one way to skin a cat!


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 30, 2021)

trc65 said:


> My 3/4" hollowing tool will be here on Monday.
> 
> I'm enjoying this project as it's forcing me to think outside the box. My lathe and tools aren't really large enough for this, but there's more than one way to skin a cat!


Think they got laws against that now as well. Next thing you know, petting will be banned too.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## trc65 (May 3, 2021)

Got the 3/4" hollowing tool today in the mail. Went out and finished hollowing the vase, it's now sitting in a bag to dry.

Gotta say, when I got this lathe, never thought I'd have use for a tool this long! 18" handle and about 13" of bar. Really thinking hard about getting (or making) a 24-30" handle. I already had the 18" handle for use with the 1/2" hollower.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 1


----------

